

Augmented Reality - robg
http://www.economist.com/science/tq/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10202623

======
hhm
I've been very interested on this for a while. I even had the chance to work
in a related project for a client for a very brief lapse of time (after a few
years working in games and virtual reality stuff).

Most common solutions for this require real time computer vision, which is
hard to develop, but very interesting of course...

------
queensnake
Vernor Vinge's latest book, 'Rainbows End', uses this heavily.

